# [OF] Motor para la creación de Blogs

## diegoto

Que tal gente, hace mucho que no escribo por estos lugares porque me estoy dedicando mas a la programación web y al pobre Gentoo lo tengo un poco olvidado pero en fin..

Les quería mostrar y de paso meto la publicidad de mi nueva versión de mi pequeño motor para Blogs.

La idea era hacer algo muyyy fácil para el usuario "común" y avanzado porque no, en cuanto a instalación y configuración. Ya que todos los CMS utilizan MySQL u otro manejador de base de datos y es medio incomodo configurar nuevos usuarios y nuevas bases para instalar estos opte hacer las bases en archivos XML.

Por lo tanto lo único que se tiene que hacer es subir el contenido en el servidor y en 1 solo paso con una configuración básica ya tendríamos un Blog funcionando. 

Les dejo el enlace, además hay una demo para probar.

http://www.nibbleblog.com

Cualquier critica es bienvenida !.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

interesante, estoy ahora mismo montándome un blog nuevo usando nanoblogger y esto parece que puede servirme tb.

el fin de semana lo probaré y te cuento que tal.

saluetes

----------

## ekz

Te recomiendo que también lo publiques en el foro en inglés, para recibir más feedback.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tiene buena pinta, felicitaciónes por el trabajo.

Salud!

----------

## diegoto

Gracias gente! me llevo un trabajito pero me gusto hacerlo.. asi que lo voy a seguir manteniendo

Después lo publico en la parte de ingles.

Estoy buscando traductores también, me falta un par de idiomas y son pocas frases, si alguno se prende solo chifle!.

Saludos

----------

## luispa

Excelente trabajo, en 10 minutos lo tienes funcionando, un ejemplo para tu lista  :Smile: .

Luis

----------

## diegoto

Hola Luis ! Gracias por la buena onda espero que te sirva.. siempre estoy atento a criticas para seguir mejorando el blog.

Te dejo un theme que subí ayer lo puedes descargar de http://nibbleblog.googlecode.com/files/nibblepixel.zip

Saludos!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, 

De momento no puedo probar este software (no tengo donde instalarlo) pero sería la onda si pudieras hacer una guía básica para migrar de otros blogs a este, sobre todo para que los novatos se animen y no inicien su blog desde cero de nuevo  :Razz: , Es solo una idea si quieres puedes tirarme de a loco   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## johpunk

ya lo probare a ver que tal   :Very Happy: 

----------

